# Espero que algún día decidas (esperar que + subjuntivo)



## cisarro

¡Hola! 
No sé muy bien cómo debería conjugar el verbo _décider_ en está oración para el pronombre personal _tú_, porque los traductores automáticos solo me muestran la conjugación para el pronombre _usted_. Imagino que tendría que usar _décideras_.

"J'espère qu'un jour tu décideras de reprendre tes études."


----------



## elroy

La conjugación es correcta, pero a mí la frase me sonaría mejor con “un jour” al final:

_J'espère que tu décideras de reprendre tes études un jour / un de ces jours. _


----------



## cisarro

Gracias


----------



## jprr

> Espero que algún día *decidas*


Il n'y a aucune raison de remplacer le subjonctif par le futur de l'indicatif
Le fait que tu décideras... ou non, n'est pas plus certain en français qu'en espagnol.

J'espère que tu décides un jour de ....
J'espère qu'un jour tu décides de ...


----------



## cisarro

jprr said:


> Il n'y a aucune raison de remplacer le subjonctif par le futur de l'indicatif
> Le fait que tu décideras... ou non, n'est pas plus certain en français qu'en espagnol.
> 
> J'espère que tu décides un jour de ....
> J'espère qu'un jour tu décides de ...


Muchas gracias. Todos los traductores automáticos que probé usaban el indicativo para conjugar el verbo, por eso asumí que ese era el modo que debía usar.


----------



## elroy

Sí, es que el (futuro de) indicativo se usa muchísimo, tanto que me sorprende bastante la objeción de @jprr. Yo habría dicho que el indicativo es correctísimo.


----------



## Azarosa

_Espérer_ représente un cas particulier entre les verbes volitifs. Et justement, à cause de de sa notion volitive incontestable, on s’attendrait à ce que ce verbe soit régulièrement suivi du subjonctif, mais l’usage moderne établi dans les grammaires et dictionnaires prescrit l’emploi de l’indicatif. Dans les exemples du dictionnaire de Paul Robert (1974), le verbe _espérer _est généralement suivi de l’indicatif dans les phrases affirmatives et du subjonctif dans les phrases négatives. Cependant, il remarque que l’ «on trouve parfois le subjonctif après _espérer que_ pris affirmativement, et l’indicatif après la forme négative». Du point de vue de Grevisse (1990:244), _espérer_ entraîne l’indicatif quand le fait est considéré dans sa réalité. On emploie le subjonctif quand il est accompagné d’une négation, d’une interrogation ou d’une proposition conditionnelle qui peuvent inverser le rapport réel / irréel. Cependant, même dans ces cas, l’indicatif est possible si l’on veut marquer la réalité du fait.


----------



## elroy

Azarosa said:


> _espérer_ entraîne l’indicatif quand le fait est considéré dans sa réalité





Azarosa said:


> l’indicatif est possible si l’on veut marquer la réalité du fait


No entiendo eso. Si es algo que se espera, entonces no forma parte de ninguna realidad. Si no, no haría falta esperarlo, porque ya sería realidad.


----------



## Azarosa

@elroy, tiene que ver con el grado de convicción, cuando uno cree o confía en la realización de lo que esperan. El subjuntivo añade a lo dicho un sentido de incertidumbre.


----------



## elroy

No sé. Mi impresión es que en francés el futuro de indicativo se usa ampliamente donde se esperaría un subjuntivo (y donde el latín lo habría tenido), independientemente del grado de convicción que tenga quien habla. Puede que se me haya escapado este matiz, o que las pronunciaciones de las gramáticas formales al respeto se alejen algún tanto de la realidad  del uso contemporáneo.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Sin ánimos de complicar las cosas, recomiendo  la lectura de los siguientes hilos:

espérer que + temps
espérer que + mode
FR: espérer que + mode


----------



## Nanon

À mon humble avis, le futur n'est pas incorrect dans cette phrase. Le fait que  A espère (maintenant) est antérieur à une éventuelle reprise d'études de la part de B.

Des phrases telles que _J'espère que tu reprendras tes études / j'espère que tu viendras / j'espère que tu guériras vite / j'espère que tu seras vite sur pieds _sont parfaitement idiomatiques.


----------



## Paquita

elroy said:


> Si es algo que se espera, entonces no forma parte de ninguna realidad. Si no, no haría falta esperarlo, porque ya sería realidad.


No creo que haya que contemplarlo como "realidad" sino como "confianza", por eso, para mí espérer que siempre va seguido de un indicativo. Se opone a souhaiter que exige el subjuntivo.

En cambio el imperativo "espérons que" o el gerundio "en espérant que" admiten los dos modos:
- en espérant qu'il viendra: tengo confianza, vendrá salvo problema de último minuto
- en espérant qu'il vienne: lo dudo
Pero entonces ya no se trata de gramática sino de sentimiento del que habla; con el subjuntivo, el verbo "espérer" expresa un deseo y se comporta como "souhaiter". 

Solo mi granito de arena subjetivo.


----------



## Azarosa

Paquita said:


> Solo mi granito de arena subjetivo.


❤️


----------



## jprr

Azarosa said:


> Dans les exemples du dictionnaire de Paul Robert (1974), le verbe _espérer _est généralement suivi de l’indicatif dans les phrases affirmatives et du subjonctif dans les phrases négatives. Cependant, il remarque que l’ «on trouve parfois le subjonctif après _espérer que_ pris affirmativement, et l’indicatif après la forme négative».


Ce qui est parfaitement conforme à l'usage que l'on rencontre tous les jours. À mon avis actuellement, et depuis un bon moment, pour "_espérer que_" les deux modes sont utilisés et idiomatiques. 
Avec peut-être comme dit Paquita une nuance quand à la probabilité ressentie que l'espérance se réalise... et je ne suis pas certain que la nuance est toujours consciente pour to

La sagesse voudrait donc que les grammaires et autres (traducteurs automatiques) arrêtent avec tout dogmatisme en la matière.


----------



## swift

El posteo de Azarosa parece haber sido reproducido textualmente de este otro sitio —o de alguna obra allí citada también sin atribución—: "j'espère qu'il pourra vivre" ou "j'espère qu'il puisse vivre" - Question Orthographe.

Ese tipo de respuestas se deben tomar con pinzas porque tienden a ser más apegados al uso normativo, como indica @jprr.


----------



## Azarosa

@swift, tranquilo, no parece; ES textual.


----------



## swift

Es que las mismas palabras aparecen en varios sitios más y como no citaste la fuente de tu cita, no podía afirmarlo a ciencia cierta.


----------



## Azarosa

swift said:


> Es que las mismas palabras aparecen en varios sitios más y como no citaste la fuente de tu cita, no podía afirmarlo a ciencia cierta.


Marqué todo en cursiva como suelo hacer cuando "disparo" texto ajeno; no se marcó y no controlé. Igual no me preocupan mucho los fundamentalismos gramaticales, pero suelen desvelar a otros, he notado. Una de cal por una de arena.


----------



## Paquita

jprr said:


> À mon avis actuellement, et depuis un bon moment, pour "_espérer que_" les deux modes sont utilisés et idiomatiques.


Oui, mais pas interchangeables.

Le Robert dit bien :
on trouve *parfois* le subjonctif après _espérer que_ pris affirmativement,
Ce qui ne signifie pas que c'est idiomatique.

Il n'est pas sûr qu'un prof d'université étrangère corrigeant la traduction d'un de ses étudiants un jour d'examen accepte une phrase du type : j'espère que vous vous décidiez un jour à... (je mets la deuxième personne du pluriel pour bien identifier ce subjonctif, pas évident avec le singulier)
En tout cas, je ne prendrais pas le risque de la lui conseiller.


----------



## Terio

Paquita said:


> Oui, mais pas interchangeables.
> 
> Le Robert dit bien :
> on trouve *parfois* le subjonctif après _espérer que_ pris affirmativement,
> Ce qui ne signifie pas que c'est idiomatique.
> 
> Il n'est pas sûr qu'un prof d'université étrangère corrigeant la traduction d'un de ses étudiants un jour d'examen accepte une phrase du type : j'espère que vous vous décidiez un jour à... (je mets la deuxième personne du pluriel pour bien identifier ce subjonctif, pas évident avec le singulier)
> En tout cas, je ne prendrais pas le risque de la lui conseiller.



Pour moi, le subjonctif est très littéraire dans ce cas. Je ne l'emploierais jamais spontanément dans la vie de tous les jours.


----------



## Nomenclature

Je ne saurais de aucun façon quelle manière soit correct en français, mais je pense qu'on vois habituellement que les gens sur un forum de langues peuvent être un peu plus normatif que une personne moyenne.  🤷‍♂️

Merci a tous de faire des comments.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Paquita said:


> Il n'est pas sûr qu'un prof d'université étrangère corrigeant la traduction d'un de ses étudiants un jour d'examen accepte une phrase du type : j'espère que vous vous décidiez un jour à... (je mets la deuxième personne du pluriel pour bien identifier ce subjonctif, pas évident avec le singulier)
> En tout cas, je ne prendrais pas le risque de la lui conseiller.


 Je partage tout à fait votre avis.


----------

